# V60 grinding



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am about to try out my V60 for the first time. I only have dark beans at the mo, but thats ok for playing with. How do I know the correct grind and where do I start off from? If my grinder is set for espresso currently, what am I looking to get it to please?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The grind to start of with should feel a bit like sand between your fingers this is a good place for help

This is a good place to look http://brewmethods.com


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Depends on the pour style you are going to use, if you're going to do like the Hario videos (bloom, wait, spiral fill/end down the middle, all in one go) you can be just a bit coarse than espresso. If you want to do the Perger style, you need to go a little coarser. If you want to break it down into lots of little pulses, go coarser still.

If you want to stay at the fine end, aim a little high with the brew ratio (70g/l?), then work down. Give the cup really good stir before making any judgements, first sips don't always reflect the cup as a whole. Make sure the cone is well preheated.

What size cone is it?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been trying the Perger method over the past few days and really enjoying the results. Sweeter, more mouth feel. Think I'd maybe been under extracting before.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MWJB, initially I am using the single cone but I have a double on the way. I just copied the Matt Perger video on YouTube for my first attempt. By the time the 2 minute mark was reached 97% of the liquid had dripped through and the coffee! which was Jampit so not ideal tasted like I have never tasted it before and quite pleasant. Like any journey, as I read and learn more I will improve!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like you're fairly close already, I've had delicious cups with this method from 2:08 to 2:30.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I find much past 2:30 and your pushing a little too far.


----------

